

Land a Rails Job with No Experience - r00k
http://codeulate.com/2010/06/land-a-rails-job-with-no-experience/

======
Mark_B
Unless I'm reading this wrong, one takeaway is that the pool of people with
RoR experience is so low that anyone with some time to spare can sweet talk
their way into a developer position

...or that interviewers are schmucks and will hire just about anybody who took
the time to read through a book and hack out a demo app.

------
angrycoder
tl;dr version.

Learn rails. Write some demo apps. Read other people's code on GitHub.

Appears like a useful article but half way through it turns into an
advertisement for why you should hire the author as a consultant at $150 an
hour to help you land a job.

